# Getting Cruise Ready!!



## mandypumpkin (Jan 7, 2005)

Okay, I haven't been on here for a while, but I'm back and ready to start another journal. I'm hopefully going on a cruise this summer and I want to be ripped!

Stats: 155 lbs
Height: 5'7"
BF%: 26.6%
Goal: 12-15% bf and 130 lbs. 

Here's a normal day of eating for me...please critique. 
M1: 1/2 cup fat free cottage cheese
      1/2 cup fruit (usually apples)
      Multivit, fish oil, vit c, vit b

M2: 2 boiled egg whites
      1/2 grapfruit or 1/2 cup of some other fruit

M3: Romaine salad with chicken breast and a light ranch dressing
      1 medium sweet potato, plain

M4: (post workout)
     2 tbsp natural peanut butter and unsweetened applesauce

M5: lean beef or grilled chicken with a salad or other green veggie. 
      (I haven't been very strict with this...but I plan to get serious about sticking to it.)

*Lots of water throughout the day....
*Workouts consist of cardio 4-5 x's/week ranging from 20 min. to 1 hour and weights 4-5 days/week working each body part 1x/week. I plan on posting and tweaking my workout after my diet post later today.


----------



## mandypumpkin (Jan 7, 2005)

Anybody?   
I won't be able to check responses until Monday...so have a great weekend! I'll hopefully have my workout planned and posted Monday. 
Thanks!


----------



## cmrapp11 (Jan 7, 2005)

Hi Mandy! Good luck with the plan. You might want to post the meals in the nutrition section to get some more feedback. Just a thought.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 8, 2005)

How many calories is the diet and what is the breakdown of protein, carbs and fat( in number of grams) in the diet?

Is this new or have you been on this plan for awhile? If the latter, for how long and has there been any change in your body(weight, body fat, etc.) during that time?


----------



## mandypumpkin (Jan 10, 2005)

*Daily meals...*

M1: 				Cals:       Fat:      Carbs:    Protein:
½ orange         			43            0           11         1    
½ cup ff cottage cheese	             80            0            5           13
Fish oil			             10	    1            0           0Totals:                                          133           1           16         14

M2:	
2 egg boiled egg whites	            33            0            1           7
½ grapefruit		            53            0            13         1Totals:				86            0            14         8

M3:
1 cup romaine	w/ broccoli	14            0            2           2
½ cup chicken/turkey		106	   2	       0	       20	
Light dressing			38           3              2           0
1 med sweet pot		            116	   0             27          2
Totals: 			             274         5             31          24

M4: 
1 cup unsweet apple sauce               105        0                28          0
2 tbsp natural pbutter                      200       16           7            7
Totals:			             305       16               35          7

M5: 
1 cup romaine with broccoli 	             14          0               2             2
(or green beans)
½-1 cup chicken		             212	  4               0             40
White baked potato	             220        0               51            5
Totals:                                          446        4              53            47


Daily Totals:                          Cals: 1274      Fat:26    Carbs:149       P: 100

*This would be a clean day of eating for me. Just looking at it, what do you guys think?


----------



## mandypumpkin (Jan 10, 2005)

Egoatdoor said:
			
		

> How many calories is the diet and what is the breakdown of protein, carbs and fat( in number of grams) in the diet?
> 
> Is this new or have you been on this plan for awhile? If the latter, for how long and has there been any change in your body(weight, body fat, etc.) during that time?





I have been doing this for a few months...but I haven't been really consistant because of the holidays...but I didn't binge at all or eat terribly. I allow myself a cheat day on the weekends...but I don't go all out and eat everything in site. My plan is to clean up my diet and do something like what I detailed above. But, I don't know if it will work. I am an endomorph and I tend to hang on to my fat like I am going to starve to death!  
I haven't seen any changes....


----------



## mandypumpkin (Jan 10, 2005)

cmrapp11 said:
			
		

> Hi Mandy! Good luck with the plan. You might want to post the meals in the nutrition section to get some more feedback. Just a thought.


  Thanks....I'll try over there, too.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 10, 2005)

mandypumpkin said:
			
		

> I have been doing this for a few months...but I haven't been really consistant because of the holidays...but I didn't binge at all or eat terribly. I allow myself a cheat day on the weekends...but I don't go all out and eat everything in site. My plan is to clean up my diet and do something like what I detailed above. But, I don't know if it will work. I am an endomorph and I tend to hang on to my fat like I am going to starve to death!
> I haven't seen any changes....


On the cheat day, how many calories do you estimate you're eating?

Can you give more details on your weight workouts( I couldn't find any specifics here and there were very few details in your last Journal)? 4-5 days a week. Which days?  What time of the day? Which parts are worked on which days? How many sets per part? How many reps? What exercises are you doing for each part? Are you training to failure? Are you lifting more weight than you did say six months or a year ago?

Is cardio done the same day(s) as weights? If so, which days? Is cardio before or after weight training?


----------



## mandypumpkin (Jan 11, 2005)

Great questions...
Cardio: 5 days a week (sometimes 6) ranging from 20 minutes to 1 hour. Most of the time I do around 45 min. When I do 20 minutes, I usually do a HIIT.

Weights: 4 days per week (sometimes I don't go 4 days in a row, but I get all 4 workouts in a week)
Monday: Chest/tri's (I vary the exercises, but I usually use these two with barbell or dumbell)
Bench press: 3 sets with very light weight till failure
Incline dumbells:  3 x 15 light to moderate weight

Tuesday: Legs: I do 3 supersets of: Squats with no weight 1x20, alternating lunges 1x20, calve raises 1x 20 each side, and side hip flexes 20 on each side. (Repeat this 3 times) Usually I can't walk after this. 

Wednesday: Back and abs: Wide grip lat pulldowns (3x15), dumbell rows 9 (3x15)
3 sets of crunches till failure and maybe leg raises 3 sets till failure (again, I switch these exercises up a bunch)

Thursday: Bi's and Shoulders: EZ bar curls: 3x15 (or failure), concentration curls, 3x15 (or failure), Military press (3x15) and lateral raises (3x15)


----------



## mandypumpkin (Jan 12, 2005)

Let me post what I've done this week:
Monday: 30 minutes of cardio (25 bike and 10 treadmill)
Tuesday: 30 min cardio (15 stairmaster and 15 treadmill)

*I haven't lifted weights or done a ton of cardio because I've had some recent surgery and I'm still healing. 
*My diet has been been great through the day, and my evening meals have been good, but not perfect. We ate at a friends house last night, and so I had 3/4 of a ham sub with a brownie...okay, that's way less than perfect. I'll do better.


----------



## mandypumpkin (Jan 12, 2005)

*1/12/05 meals so far...*

M1: 1/2 dry measure oats, cooked with 1 packet splenda
1 tbsp nat pb (I ran out of eggs...I 'm going to the store tonight)

M2: 1/2 cup ff cottage cheese
2 rings of unsweetened, canned pineapple (again...out of fresh fruit and I had to make do...)
multivit, B, C, and 2 fishies

M3: vegetable beef soup (about 2 cups)
salad with 1 tsp ff ranch.

M4 and M5 to be determined....gotta get to WalMart!


----------



## cmrapp11 (Jan 12, 2005)

i dont think you're getting enough cals, at 155 lb its my understanding that you need around 1,500. and youre doing a lot of cardio, so i definitely think you should up the cals a little bit to stay fueled and keep the metab going strong...


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 12, 2005)

Hi Mandy. Thanks for answering my questions. I also looked at your last Journal ( I did not read the entire thing, so if you mentioned something there that addresses some of the things I am going to talk about, please bring it up).

Here are my thoughts:

-The workouts. I obviously cannot see how you actually look, but in our last Journal, you had said you were concerned that your legs were getting too big and also in the past you had trained them with pretty heavy weights. This leg workout you just posted doesn't look bad in that context, but I would like to see it be a bit more challenging than doing 20 rep squats with no weight on the bar. But I will get back to this.
- Now the upper body. Genetically, you may be inclined to carry more size in the lower body, like a lot of women, and have relatively narrower shoulders ( again, I cannot see you, so tell me if I am wrong on this). If that is the case, then if you think you can spot reduce the lower body through training and cardio, you may be mistaken. If you lose weight and size, it will most likely come from all over and if you are say 10 pounds lighter, you will still have the same "big lower body small upper body" figure, just a smaller version of the same physique and you will not look any better. So what is the better solution? Train the upper body...the back, the shoulders and the chest area.... hard so that it grows and thus proportionately makes the lower body look smaller in comparison. This is where I think your weight training program needs to improve. If say you increase the width of your shoulders and upper back by 2 inches and reduce your waist by one inch, the visual effect is that your waist LOOKS 3 inches smaller. Wouldn't that be alot easier to accomplish than trying to reduce the waist only by 3 inches, especially if your body genetically does not want to do that?
-Are you doing "very light" weights on the bench press because you are too weak to lift a heavier weight or because you are not challenging yourself as hard as you should?
- You need to also do more work for the back and shoulders, add more weight and reduce the reps to say 10, where the last couple of reps on your last set are challenging.
- Now on cardio. You are doing a lot of it and this may be exaggerating this "upper body lower body" thing. Your cardio probably involves much leg movement and this may have the affect of making your legs bigger and more densely muscled than you may want them to be and worsening the proportionate problem you may have. I'm a guy and genetically I like to say I have "women's genetics" in that my legs grow if I just look at them and I have to work much harder to make my upper body grow. Whenever I do a lot of cardio, which is only a couple of times a year, my legs start to grow like tree trunks even if I am just walking on a treadmill. So you may want to think about whether this is an issue in your case. I think you should reduce the cardio for this and other reasons and I will also get back to that.
- The diet. For someone of your size and even for the weight of 130 that you want to get to, the calorie count of 1275 is way way too low. I suspect you have been on a low calorie diet for awhile, as in months? If so, it is likely that your metabolism has shut down as the body will instinctively do this as a defense mechanism to protect itself from what it feels is starvation. It also actually begins to RETAIN fat. This has probably hindered your weight loss efforts in recent months and may make it next to impossible to achieve the goal you are shooting for in the time period you want.

Here is a very good method for estimating your daily maintenance level of calories put out by the ISSA. This is a good starting point, though one's actual can vary based on their individual metabolic rates and activity levels.

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/issa64.htm

At 155 and using an activity multiplier of 155% ( you work out several days a week), I get your maintenance caloric level at 2200+ calories a day at 155 pounds. For the 130 goal you are shooting for, it is almost 1900. 1275 is way way too low.

Again, if you have been "dieting" like this for a long time and you are not losing weight, then it probably means your body has "shut down" and the solution is NOT to continue dieting or to lower the calories even further in the vain hope that you will then lose weight. The solution is to stop dieting for at least several weeks, get your calories back up to maintenance, let the body recover from the low calorie assault it has been under for a long period of time and THEN start a less drastic calorie reduction program, but for a set shorter period of time.

I am sure this is not what you want to hear, but in the long run, I think it is the best thing to do.

There are some things you can also be doing workout wise in this period and even after this in the future to rev up your metabolism. One is to increase the intensity of your workouts using compound movements ( as opposed to doing "isolation" exercises). I had talked about squats. 20 rep squats can be used to boost your metabolism. But these have to be challenging reps. Put some weight on the bar such that at 15 you start to feel fatigued and at 20 you are ready to drop. THIS will boost your heart rate and metabolism. If your gym has a hack squat machine, do 20 rep sets there too sometimes. Do these challenging movements and place less emphasis on lunges and side hip flexes.

Lastly, I think you are doing too much cardio and relying too much on it. It could also be actually burning muscle, which is totally counterproductive. If you think I am all wet on this, then answer this question: You have been doing 5 or 6 days a week of cardio for how many months and what has it done to improve your figure? If it hasn't done much, then what would make you think that doing the same thing in the future will result in a different outcome?


----------



## mandypumpkin (Jan 14, 2005)

Egoatdoor...thanks for all the time you took to help me out. Let me see if I can answer and reply to all you said. First of all you are dead on about everything. I am typically bigger at the bottom and narrow in the top/shoulder area. 

-Upper body: I definately agree. I need to widen my shoulders to be more proportioned and make my waist look smaller. I haven't been lifting heavy because I'm not challenging myself like I should. I have lost a lot of strength as a result and that tends to frustrate me when I lift, so I have been using the excuse "I'll lift light with lots of reps to burn fat". Apparently that hasn't worked because I'm in no better shape than I was a year ago. I'll increase my weight and lift heavy for reps of 10. How does 3 exercises per body part with 3 sets of 10 reps sound?

-Diet: I have been trying to perfect my cals and macros for each day. I have actually upped my food consuption and my body doesn't feel like it is starving now. Hopefully I'll get my diet down pat and start seeing results. I think you are right that if I'll increase my cals with good food in the right ratios that I will see results. I'll say that it is a little scary to start eating more food for fat loss, though!

-Weights: Okay, I see what you are saying. The more weight I lift in compound movements, the more effort it demands, and the more my metabolism will go up. Good thinking...I'll get my weight belt out of the closet and brush the dust off. One question...how will this affect the size of my legs? If I notice that they start to bulk up, then should I back off from lifting legs, or just adjust my reps? I'm gathering that you think higher reps on my legs are the way to go to avoid gaining mass. 

-Cardio: Back off on cardio? Wow...that would be great. Yep! You are right again....all that cardio and no results to show for it. How about 30 minutes about 4 times a week, and increase my lifting days to 5 or 6, working each body part 2x's/week? Does that sound good or do you have a better idea? 

Thanks again for all your help! I reeeaaaallllly appreciate it!


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 15, 2005)

mandypumpkin said:
			
		

> -Upper body: I definately agree. I need to widen my shoulders to be more proportioned and make my waist look smaller. I haven't been lifting heavy because I'm not challenging myself like I should. I have lost a lot of strength as a result and that tends to frustrate me when I lift, so I have been using the excuse "I'll lift light with lots of reps to burn fat". Apparently that hasn't worked because I'm in no better shape than I was a year ago. I'll increase my weight and lift heavy for reps of 10. How does 3 exercises per body part with 3 sets of 10 reps sound?


 That is fine. Consider doing 4 exercises for the back since you are only also working abs that day.


> -Diet: I have been trying to perfect my cals and macros for each day. I have actually upped my food consuption and my body doesn't feel like it is starving now. Hopefully I'll get my diet down pat and start seeing results. I think you are right that if I'll increase my cals with good food in the right ratios that I will see results. I'll say that it is a little scary to start eating more food for fat loss, though!


 It can be VERY scary, but it can work regardless of what may be written in all the magazines.   But I think your body needs these calories for the short term to recover from the prolonged diet it has been on. And I think it will surprise you in that with better quality workouts and more intensity in the gym, you are going to burn those calories very easily. You may gain a couple of pounds, but it will be MUSCLE and you probably look much better and lighter than you do now.


> -Weights: Okay, I see what you are saying. The more weight I lift in compound movements, the more effort it demands, and the more my metabolism will go up. Good thinking...I'll get my weight belt out of the closet and brush the dust off. One question...how will this affect the size of my legs? If I notice that they start to bulk up, then should I back off from lifting legs, or just adjust my reps? I'm gathering that you think higher reps on my legs are the way to go to avoid gaining mass.


 I think doing high reps is the best solution. This will help build or maintain lean muscle, but not encourage the development of "bulky" muscle if you know what I mean. Challenging 20 rep sets ( not easy) will also boost your metabolism. I had a similar proportion issue with my legs a year ago and I was thinking of only training them every other week. But my trainer, who is VERY knowledgeable said you should never stop training legs. What I did instead was train them every 4th workout instead of 3 and did 20 rep sets. My upper body eventually caught up and I am now back to normal lower rep training. 


> -Cardio: Back off on cardio? Wow...that would be great. Yep! You are right again....all that cardio and no results to show for it. How about 30 minutes about 4 times a week, and increase my lifting days to 5 or 6, working each body part 2x's/week? Does that sound good or do you have a better idea?


 I think both are too much. How about 3 days of cardio and keep the 4 day weight split you are doing. As I said, I think you need to focus more on the weights( not necessarily the frequency, but the intensity, quality and volume of the workouts). Cutting the cardio may also have prevent that bulky leg thing we talked about.


----------



## mandypumpkin (Jan 20, 2005)

Egoatdoor...thanks a bunch. I'll use the information you've suggested and give it a try!

I've hit a snag this week. I was helping my husband add on to his shop on Monday, and somehow I hurt my back. I've been lying flat of my back since Monday evening and today is Thursday, my first day back to work. It's the first day I've been able to stand up anywhere close to verticle and I've been walking around like one of those little old ladies, just wishing I had a walker to make it easier. Anyway, I feel pretty good today but I have missed an entire week of workouts. There is no way I'll be able to work out before Monday. I have a trainer friend (who deals with sports injuries for athletic teams) who put the stem unit (I think that's what the little electric-shock machine is called) on my back and iced it. He wants me to come back today and get a little dose of shock and heat. I've also been on muscle realaxers for the past 2 days, which seem to help some. He told me to rest it and that's what I've done. Hopefully by Monday I'll be back to normal.        So.....that about sums that up!


----------



## mandypumpkin (Jan 25, 2005)

1/25/05

Haven't been able to train because of back injury...but trying to stick to nutrition plan. Last week I couldn't stand up, so it was up to my hubby to cook. Let's see....
Tuesday: pizza, Wednesday: chicken sandwich, Thursday:subway, Friday:I cooked spaghetti....
That's not sticking to eating great, huh?  
I'm doing better this week. 
I tried mixing my vanilla protein with my oatmeal this morning, and I could only choke half of it down. It really disgusted me for some reason.   
Snack was cottage cheese and sugar free yogurt.
Lunch will be a chicken/egg salad with a sweet potato. 
If my back feels okay tomorrow, I think I'll start walking again. I have been doing stretches once a day and a few throughout the day for my back. I want to start lifting, but I'm a little concerned about re-injury. I'll have to talk to my trainer friend and see what he recommends.


----------



## mandypumpkin (Feb 22, 2005)

I've still been off because of my back. I am stretching most days and trying to keep from reinjury. My diet has been good and bad. I lost 2 lbs...then gained it. I'm going to start some cardio today to see how it goes. I am very antsy to get back in the gym. Hopefully today will go well and my back won't be killing me tomorrow. I plan on doing 30 minutes of cardio on the treadmill, walking only. If today goes well, then I'll continue for the rest of the week, and then try to add some weight training next week. 
Today's meals so far: 
M1: ff cottage cheese (3/4 cup) and 1 light yogurt
M2: ff cottage cheese (3/4 cup) and 1/2 (dry measure) oats with splenda
M3: tuna with light mayo and mustard, lettuce, cucumber, baked sweet potato


----------



## Egoatdoor (Feb 22, 2005)

Hey Mandy, glad to see you back.


----------



## mandypumpkin (Feb 28, 2005)

Thanks....


----------



## mandypumpkin (Feb 28, 2005)

*No cruise....*

We decided against a cruise to save money and avoid all of the family crap that was involved (long story). Maybe we'll go snow skiing next winter. Anyway, my thread name needs to be changed to "getting pissed at myself!" I am so mad at myself because I get really fired up and motivated for a couple of weeks, and then something happens to set me back. I'll start to see progress, and then I do stupid stuff to offset the good I've done! AUGH  I've got to stop the madness!!!! 
Meals today: 
M1: Protein shake with skim milk and 1/2 dry measure oats.
M2: 3 egg whites and a yogurt (fat free made with splenda)
M3: grilled chicken salad and a plain sweet potato.
M4: (post workout) protein shake with skim milk
M5: Chicken and salad...maybe I'll throw in some brown rice. 

Planned workout for today: 30 minutes on treadmill (still being very careful because of my back.) 20 minutes of stretching, tri's and chest. This will be pushups, presses, dips, and kickbacks. I'm doing all of this at home right now because my gym membership ran out and I'm trying to decide if I want to join again. I do...but my husband would rather I use that money to buy more equipment and put it downstairs in our basement to workout. I don't think I'll do it if I'm at home... I really like the atmosphere at the gym.


----------



## mandypumpkin (Mar 1, 2005)

I bought some pearl barley yesterday and experimented with it for dinner. I made 3 diffferent flavors...I mixed some with lemon, lime, corn, peas, carrots, garlic, and onion. I left some plain (just boiled it in chicken broth), and I added some tomato sauce, onion, and garlic to the other. It turned out too plain, so I'll add some more spices to make it taste like spaghetti sauce later. 
Barley didn't taste bad at all. 
Today's Meals:
M1: skim milk protein shake with 1/4 cup dry oats
M2: 2 egg whites and lite yogurt
M3: grilled chicken salad with a touch of real ranch and 1 whole egg. 1 small baked potato and 1 lite yogurt. 
M4: probably protein shake with skim milk after my workout
M5: ? Gotta go to the store...

Workout: 30 min on treadmill and the chest workout that I didn't do yesterday.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Mar 1, 2005)

mandypumpkin said:
			
		

> We decided against a cruise to save money and avoid all of the family crap that was involved (long story). Maybe we'll go snow skiing next winter. Anyway, my thread name needs to be changed to "getting pissed at myself!" I am so mad at myself because I get really fired up and motivated for a couple of weeks, and then something happens to set me back. I'll start to see progress, and then I do stupid stuff to offset the good I've done! AUGH  I've got to stop the madness!!!!


 Only you can stop the madness. We all have setbacks, but those that succeed don't let it get them down. They deal with it and then get back in the saddle.

Many people get into the New Year's resolution thing, get fired up and motivated for a few weeks, then sink back to their prior "normal" habits. I think you are better than that. You need to think of this as a permanent lifestyle, not a passing thing, not as " I am going to get in shape for skiing" or something that you will do, get in shape and then go back to what you were doing before.

If this was so easy, then everyone would have a buff body. Look around your gym, your workplace, your neighborhood, your church....how many do? 



> I'm doing all of this at home right now because my gym membership ran out and I'm trying to decide if I want to join again. I do...but my husband would rather I use that money to buy more equipment and put it downstairs in our basement to workout. I don't think I'll do it if I'm at home... I really like the atmosphere at the gym.


I am REALLY against you working out at home permanently.   One, you say yourself you like the gym atmosphere. It is MOTIVATING. Two, we talked earlier about increasing the intensity of your workouts and focusing on compound exercises. You will need alot of equipment to do this ( It will cost ALOT OF MONEY) and even so you may eventually get to the point where you need gym machines due to the amount of weight you are lifting and possibly spotters to help you, which will be difficult or impossible training at home.

If you are really in this for the long haul, go back to the gym and renew that membership TOMORROW.


----------



## mandypumpkin (Mar 7, 2005)

Egoatdoor said:
			
		

> Only you can stop the madness. We all have setbacks, but those that succeed don't let it get them down. They deal with it and then get back in the saddle.
> 
> Many people get into the New Year's resolution thing, get fired up and motivated for a few weeks, then sink back to their prior "normal" habits. I think you are better than that. You need to think of this as a permanent lifestyle, not a passing thing, not as " I am going to get in shape for skiing" or something that you will do, get in shape and then go back to what you were doing before.
> 
> ...


----------



## mandypumpkin (Mar 7, 2005)

I am REALLY against you working out at home permanently.   One, you say yourself you like the gym atmosphere. It is MOTIVATING. Two, we talked earlier about increasing the intensity of your workouts and focusing on compound exercises. You will need alot of equipment to do this ( It will cost ALOT OF MONEY) and even so you may eventually get to the point where you need gym machines due to the amount of weight you are lifting and possibly spotters to help you, which will be difficult or impossible training at home.

If you are really in this for the long haul, go back to the gym and renew that membership TOMORROW.[/QUOTE]


I guess I screwed up...I wet back to the gym and the guy wouldn't give me the same deal he did last year without the tanning. I told him that I have brought a LOT of people to the gym and that my request wasn't unreasonable. ($28/month for me and hubby...that's what I paid last year + $12/month for tanning) He said no...so I walked. It's the principal of the matter now...so my husband is all fired up about getting all of this gym equpiment for our basement. Plus, all of the people I recommended to the gym in the first place are not renewing their membership (because the guy is such a jerk) ane they are going to come over and work out with me at my house. I guess I should open my own gym! Maybe that's a good idea. I could easily have enough equipment, and it wouldn't be much smaller than the gym I just quit. It was tiny.


----------



## mandypumpkin (Mar 10, 2005)

20 min HIIT this morning...
M1: FFCC and apple
M2: 3 egg whites and orange
M3: salad
M4: protein drink
M5: chicken salsa or BBQ
I'll train legs today around 3:30.
Squats, lunges, calf raises


----------



## mandypumpkin (Mar 14, 2005)

Went shopping in Branson this weekend and I got up before everyone else and ran on the treadmill for a 20 min HITT! I was so proud of myself. Then, we drove by the Krispy Kreme and the hot sign was on....I ate one and it was so good! But, I don't feel too bad about it because it was Saturday, and that's my cheat day! YUMMY!


----------



## mandypumpkin (Mar 14, 2005)

M1: 3 egg whites, 1/2 dry measure oats with cinnamon and splenda
M2: 1 cup ffcot cheese with 1 small orange
M3: grilled chicken salad with 1/2 large sweet potatoe
M4: protein shake with skim milk
M5: Chicken salsa


----------



## Yunier (Mar 14, 2005)

hey mandy, thats a sweet deal...I mean it was. Did you try talking to the manager or the owner(s)?


----------



## mandypumpkin (Mar 17, 2005)

Yeah...he's the one that told me he couldn't do it for that price again. However (this shows what an idiot he is) he told me that he was letting other people join for $19 a month, but he wouldn't let me renew for $28! Lets just say he lost my business and everyone else I coach and know.


----------



## mandypumpkin (Mar 17, 2005)

M1: 1 cup FFCC and 1 yogurt (Low cal, no fat, sweetened with splenda)
M2: 3 egg whites and 1/2 cup dry measure oats with cinnamon and splenda
M3: romaine salad with turkey and 1/2 large, plain sweet potato
M4: protein drink with skim milk
M5: chicken breast with salad and pearl barley (I might make some spaghetti sauce with no sugar to go on this)

Workout for the day: HIIT for 20 min and 5 min cool-down
Weights: I will work shoulders and biceps and abs 
*I am still trying to set up my home gym. Today I will hopefully get a bench that inclines and goes flat. It has arms for a barbell and I plan on ordering a bar and a set of weights soon. I am going to buy sets of dumbells as I need them.


----------



## mandypumpkin (Apr 8, 2005)

Havn't posted in a while...
M1: 1/2 -1 cup FFCC and 2 pineapple slices
M2: 3 egg whites and 1/2 cup dry measure oats w/ splenda and cinnamon
M3: salad
M4: protein shake
M5: grilled chicken salad and 1 plain sweet potatoe

Workout: treadmill for 30 min and abs


----------

